
500 Years Later, MIT Proves That Leonardo Da Vinci's Bridge Design Works - cmbailey
https://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/infrastructure/a29426711/da-vinci-bridge/
======
cmbailey
Recent grad student Karly Bast (her project): "It's incredibly ambitious. It
was about 10 times longer than typical bridges of that time."

Not only did she show that it would have worked, but also that it used
architectural techniques that wouldn't be seen for another 300 years.

------
cmbailey
Sorry, this is a dupe. OP:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21235732](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21235732)

